# I'm back



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

Hey everyone! Well I am finally back from my very wonderful honeymoon in Greece, and I am really happy to see everyone. You guys are crazy, a hundred posts before I got back? I can't believe it.

What can I say about Greece? It is a wonderful place that I have visited many times since I was a child, and even now I never tire of going. What an absolutely amazing place to be, the food, the people, the culture, the backgammon. Yes backgammon, it is the national pastime and my wife and I became quite addicted while we were there.

I am very excited to tell everyone about this amazing trip and culinary adventure. While we were there we visited the meat markets, the fish markets, restaurant upon restaurant, and took lots of photos. It did not take me long that it would make a great story so I will be working a new article for ChefTalk this weekend.

I am not sure if many of you know this but I lived and worked in Greece on the Island of Santorini for one summer. It was very refreshing to go back and see that in the last five years the cuisine and kitchen standards have really improved. When I was there you couldn't get items like arrugala, or fresh salmon (only frozen). Now there is so much more, I was actually a little disappointed that I was not there when this little culinary revolution started. Tourism has hit the island in a big way in the past 10 years and I knew it was only a matter of time before the food scene in Santorini advanced. The only thing that I did not like was that there was less of local island cuisine in the restaurants, and more continental cuisine. I don't know about you but when I go to a country like Greece, I want to dive into that countries cuisine, not eat Italian risotto with morelles. Still I can't complain because the food scene is moving forward, and I think it is only a matter of time before chefs start incorporating local products into the menus. Actually there are quite a few restaurants that are using local products, such as caper leaves, local made cheeses, and Greek wines. I think that I will close this off for now and save it for the article. Anybody have an idea for a title? From Greece with Love? ChefTalk goes to Greece?

It is a great to be back, I really missed everyone here. The internet continues to amaze me in how it is able to bring people so far away so close.

Many thanks to my friend Steve, and the many ChefTalk moderators who helped watch the cafe while I was gone.

------------------
Thanks,

Nicko
[email protected]


----------



## lynne (Oct 6, 2001)

Welcome back! I'm so glad you and your new wife had a wonderful trip and an awesome start to your new life together. I think we all wish you the best and many years of happiness!


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

Welcome back Nicko!


Can't wait to read your article, Greece sounds wonderful. Glad you are enjoying married life.

Sisi


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Nicko, Welcome back!!
And best wishes to you and your bride on a wonderful life together


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

I've always wanted to go to Grecce. I can't wait to eat vicariously through your story. Glad you had a good time, Nicko!


----------



## cookm (Aug 8, 2000)

Nicko,
Glad you are back. Eager to read your story about Greece.
Too bad you missed our virtual beer party. Has everyone recovered? I still have the spins







, but I was glad to be at the party!


----------



## chefjohnpaul (Mar 9, 2000)

Hey, Nicko, Tikanyis! Welcome back. I'm glad the honeymoon went well. You mentioned caper leaves, I've never had them, how are they utilized and what are they like? 

Hey, thanks for the encouragement on the change to the institutional job, I love it! Sometimes you don't know exactly how much stress you're under until it is eleviated.

I'm telling you, the CHP cadets here in California eat very, very well.


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Welcome back, Nicko! Glad you had a wonderful time. I spent a month in Greece 20 years ago, and long to return. Santorini (Thira?) I saw for only a few hours, and it was quiet sedate then (except for the donkey drivers on the caldera side of the island). I'll look forward to your article. I do miss the food: lemons, yogurt with honey, dolmathakia, pistachios, figs.... Glad to hear the cuisine is improving. Sadly, all those years ago, the food was pretty pedestrian, and I found American Greek food to be better in some cases. Exceptions: freshly grilled seafood (washed down with ouzo and water) while watching the sunset near Sounion; and the pastries. Oh, well. We'll want to read all the details, at least the ones you can tell publicly!


----------

